# lipo only charger



## win1 (May 18, 2002)

Hello, A friend has asked me to look into to the best lipo only charger/balancer in one unit that is available.I thought that this would be the best place to find out.LMK what you think. Thanks


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Mt. Pleasant starts Oct.11 Check out FMA Direct. Look at the 4S charger. You can get the charger, 5 amp power supply and adapter for your battery with balancer for $105.00 Everything together is smaller than an Ice charger. Later Mel


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Here is the Link. If you go this route you will need the battery adapter. Look for CP-GP/Ko


http://www.fmadirect.com/Detail.htm?item=2304&section=74


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I like the Hyperion 0610i. It has an integrated balancer, which charge up to 6S and up to 10 amps. It is generally available for about $170.


----------



## Mars Rover 1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Where is the best palce to get one?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Hyperion 610 DUO. It will charge Lipo/nimh/lead acid/A123 cells. It charges 2 packs at a time up to 10 amps each and has built in balancer on each side. I bought my on Ebay for 225.00. Best lipo charger around.

EA


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

*230*

check the onyx line fron duratrax,I have a ICE charger and got an ONYX from them,it will charge all types of batt,has a built in power supply,backlit and is the size of my ice,around 80 bucks


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I agree with mel, FMA has great chargers and even better customer service! I have two different models from them and both have been working great for years. Oh, if you want you can download the FREE software and see what your batteries are doing while charge. You will need one of these.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Don,

Which FMA chargers do you guys have? I know I like the Scorpion, but which other one?

Our LOCAL HOBBY SHOP is going 'out of business' (just announced today) and they have several FMA chargers.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I really like the Tunder Power chargers. The 610 has a balancer included and the 1010 is an awesome charger but you need to buy a 210 balancer. The FMA 10S is another excellent charger.


----------

